# Quince (Cydonia oblonga)



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

Good Morning

*Quince* (Cydonia oblonga)

An old piece of wood, offered by a friend, who was destined to go to the fireplace.

But after beginning to look more closely, I decided to start cleaning, and fantastic colors began to emerge.

Hope you like it.

Bom dia

Marmeleiro (Cydonia oblonga)

Um velho pedaço de madeira, oferecido por um amigo, que estava destinada em ir parar à lareira.

Mas após começar a olhar com mais atenção, resolvi começar a limpar, e começaram a surgir umas cores fantásticas.

Espero que gostem.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Really beautiful stick Xutos.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Great looking stick. Looks like the large head will balance the long shank really well.


----------



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

Thank you Rodney and dww2

When the woods have different or interesting patterns and colors, I like to keep them unique and to enhance all their natural beauty.


----------



## DesertLoon (Mar 2, 2019)

Really lovely how you shaped the head. I have a couple bushes that are said to be quince, but they haven't given branches this big. Maybe I should let one grow . . . this shows another reason why fruit woods are my favorites.


----------

